# Recent Service Change



## kawaikfx400 (Jul 14, 2008)

Fuses to 200A CH BR 40 Cir.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice job. That coax mess is a different story though.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Why no picture of the panel made up? :blink:
You know we want to see how everything got terminated. We can't pick your work apart without it.....:no:


----------



## kawaikfx400 (Jul 14, 2008)

haha, i know i wanted a pic of everything made up, but we were slamming down breakers it was like 5pm and had to get everything on, It came out real neat tho, im finishing the basement at the same house tommorrow, ill grab some pics if i remember. Tough with the old cloth romex, i give guys credit who stripped that stuff back then, i spent more time stripping it back then i did anything else that day.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

kawaikfx400 said:


> haha, i know i wanted a pic of everything made up, but we were slamming down breakers it was like 5pm and had to get everything on, It came out real neat tho, im finishing the basement at the same house tommorrow, ill grab some pics if i remember. Tough with the old cloth romex, i give guys credit who stripped that stuff back then, i spent more time stripping it back then i did anything else that day.





All the cloth romex I have ever stripped came off very easily. :blink: Even the cardboard paper stuff inside of it comes off easy. I'll take old cloth romex over mc any day. :thumbsup:

That said be a man and post a pic of the so called neat work... :laughing:


----------



## kawaikfx400 (Jul 14, 2008)

Aight ill snag a pic tommorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I hate those upgrades with old multiple fuse and disconnect boxes, just seems to add on additional time and short leads that need to get extended. Nice work:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Did you relabel the panel :whistling2:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks good. I have to say that those basements service changes are so freaking easy...I think I did the only one , in the only basement in New Orleans.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Looks good. I have to say that those basements service changes are so freaking easy...I think I did the only one , in the only basement in New Orleans.


Where did you find a basement in N.O. that was dry?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> Where did you find a basement in N.O. that was dry?


It was near St. Charles Ave...it had a sump pump that was constantly running.


----------



## kawaikfx400 (Jul 14, 2008)

Here ya go, tear it apart.
You cant see it but your grounding conductor is coming in the top behind everything.


----------



## ace89 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wheres the strap for the SEU....I would have moved that coax....its stinking up your work


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

You know that you're going to hell for using service cable, don't you? :laughing:


----------



## pjmurph2002 (Sep 18, 2009)

Was it possible to make the splices in a local 1900 box / 4 square box instead of in the panel? IMO it makes for a much cleaner looking panel.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

pjmurph2002 said:


> Was it possible to make the splices in a local 1900 box / 4 square box instead of in the panel? IMO it makes for a much cleaner looking panel.


A cleaner panel that the cover will be on vs a bunch of ugly 1900s taking up space out in the open.

I would make as many spices as I could in the panel.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

BBQ said:


> A cleaner panel that the cover will be on vs a bunch of ugly 1900s taking up space out in the open.
> 
> I would make as many spices as I could in the panel.


Help me out Bob here on code definitions...

Isn't the definition of "75% fill with splices" - That which can be "pushed into a space with the rubber end (rubber cushioned grip) of a hammer", and put a cover back on?:blink::laughing:


----------



## vickieB (Feb 21, 2011)

Looks good with what you are working with. Like being back in school again!


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> You know that you're going to hell for using service cable, don't you? :laughing:


Man, I cannot believe he used SE cable, the place is going to burn down! :laughing:


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

lets see the outside too


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BIGRED said:


> Man, I cannot believe he used SE cable, the place is going to bund down! :laughing:


It's sacrilege  :laughing: .


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

pjmurph2002 said:


> Was it possible to make the splices in a local 1900 box / 4 square box instead of in the panel? IMO it makes for a much cleaner looking panel.


Yes that is a good idea if you want to waste all kinds of time..:laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Rockyd said:


> Help me out Bob here on code definitions...
> 
> Isn't the definition of "75% fill with splices" - That which can be "pushed into a space with the rubber end (rubber cushioned grip) of a hammer", and put a cover back on?:blink::laughing:


LOL

Not even sure you could get 75% with a sledge hammer.


----------



## kawaikfx400 (Jul 14, 2008)

I keep forgetting to grab a pic of the outside, its basic tho, SE out the bottom of the meter into the house. PVC riser with a 45,expansion fitting,out the top, That was the boss's end. I enjoy the messes ya have to figure out in old houses, the outside is easy,inside ya have to use the brain sometimes.


----------



## electricalcj (Feb 9, 2011)

No GEC, huh.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice job.. :thumbsup:

But I always leave the guts out till all the circuit grounds and neutrals are tied in..

Much easier to work that way and you save your hand from the corners of the bus bar..


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Does that SE come out of a sleeve and condulet? What's the outside look like?

Mast and weather-head in plastic pipe, meter base, sleeve and oversized condulet? How many feet are you allowed downstream of the meterbase until the panel?


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

good looking work here,KUDOS. I find it amazing nobody has picked up on the "ALL IN ONE, AUTOMATIC FUSE DISPENSER,PROPERLY LABELED FOR YOUR CONVENIENCE" what the he%$ is this, they know your gonna blow sh&# up so they provid a fuse dispenser!!! I LOVE IT


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I would probably charge them to clean up the low volt stuff. Its a little more than a couple of straps...


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

BBQ said:


> A cleaner panel that the cover will be on vs a bunch of ugly 1900s taking up space out in the open.
> 
> I would make as many _*spices*_ as I could in the panel.


I'd do oregano, cilantro, parsley and maybe some cinnamon for that nice smell. :smartass:



MDShunk said:


> You know that you're going to hell for using service cable, don't you? :laughing:


According to BBQ, only if he has a GRC riser in the wall. :whistling2:



captkirk said:


> I would probably charge them to clean up the low volt stuff. Its a little more than a couple of straps...


I personally would have done it anyway, just because. Can't stand other people's junk in my face.


----------

